
Google WiFi Beats Eero, Luma - synotic
https://blog.google/products/google-wifi/putting-google-wifi-test/
======
qmarchi
I'm curious to know if this was done after the new eero update that was just
pushed out.

Supposedly it doubled the transfer rated in mesh network s.

There's also Ubiquiti to calculate in at they can do mesh networking as well.

More data!

